# Der König der Löwen: Realverfilmung des Zeichentrick-Meisterwerkes von 1994 in der Mache



## CarolaHo (1. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Realverfilmung des Zeichentrick-Meisterwerkes von 1994 in der Mache* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der König der Löwen: Realverfilmung des Zeichentrick-Meisterwerkes von 1994 in der Mache


----------



## moeykaner (1. Oktober 2016)

Hoffentlich kriegen wir noch von allen realen Filmen, seit den 70ern, ne Animationsverfilmung. Ach ja,  und bitte einmal mit männlichen und einmal mit weiblichen Darstellern. Ich würde mich auch über mehr asiatische und indianische Schauspieler freuen.


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann mir König der Löwen als Realverfilmung nicht vorstellen. Wär das nicht dann eine Dokumentation ?


----------



## stevem (2. Oktober 2016)

Mulan kann ich mir als Realfilm sehr gut vorstellen wird bestimmt ganz gut


----------



## bundesgerd (2. Oktober 2016)

Wird jetzt jeder Klassiker durch den CGI-Fleischwolf gedreht? 
Ich weiß nicht, wofür der Name Disney früher gestanden hat, aber heute steht er offensichtlich für Geldgier...


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2016)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Wird jetzt jeder Klassiker durch den CGI-Fleischwolf gedreht?
> Ich weiß nicht, wofür der Name Disney früher gestanden hat, aber heute steht er offensichtlich für Geldgier...



Heute?
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich kann mir König der Löwen als Realverfilmung nicht vorstellen. Wär das nicht dann eine Dokumentation ?


Schau dir einfach das im Artikel erwähnte, neue Dschungelbuch an. Die Tiere sehen dort echt aus, aber sprechen trotzdem.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2016)

Mein erster Film im Kino war damals irgendein Zeichentrickfilm, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr welcher. 
Mit Papa und meinen 3 Schwestern, es ist weit über 40 Jahre her, so ändern sich die Zeiten eben, aber es war ein Disney Film, so viel ist sicher, und es war toll. Was anderes tolles gab es damals nicht an Zeichentrick Filmen für uns kleine Kinder.
Heute kann man seinen Kindern wohl nicht mehr sagen, hey das ist ein Film von Walt Disney, die kapieren gar nicht was das ist oder war, der gute alte Walt Disney.
Ich war damals mit meiner Neffin in König der Löwen, sorry aber das war nicht wirklich was für kleine Kinder, die hat nach dem Kino richtig doll geweint, und nicht nur die, das war schrecklich, 
das war nicht mehr Walt Disney der Kinder mit seinen Filmen fröhlich machen wollte. Es war einfach nur schrecklich, gar grausam.


----------



## Worrel (3. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach das im Artikel erwähnte, neue Dschungelbuch an. Die Tiere sehen dort echt aus, aber sprechen trotzdem.


Also nicht "Realfilm", sondern "CGI Film mit realistischem Look".


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2016)

Das Dschungelbuch basiert auf den Roman von  Rudyard Kipling den ich mit 12 las. Das Dschungelbuch (Zeichentrickfilm) von Disney ist die kindgerechte Fassung.

Der König der Löwen ist ein Zeichentrickfilm für Kinder gewesen. Anders als bei Cinderella und Malificent oder jetzt das Dschungelbuch stell ich mir eine Realverfilmung komisch vor.  

Stellt euch mal die Anfangszene des Filmes mit echten Tieren vor - das würde ein Massaker geben  Es wird wie Worrel sagt dann alles CGI werden. Wobei ich da schon bei der Neuverfilmung von Dschungelbuch,Cinderella und Elliot das Schmunzelmonster nicht der Fan von war.  Aber das liegt vieleicht auch dran das ich mit den Klassikern aufgewachsen bin.


----------

